# Schwarzsee



## Piddes (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
In 3 Wochen werde ich am Schwarzsee Urlaub machen und da will ich mir es nicht nehmen lassen auch einmal dort zu angeln. Da ich relativ wenig respektive überhaupt nichts über den Fischbestand im Internet finde, wollte ich einmal hier nachfragen ob jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Schwarzsee hat und auch über den Fischbestand Bescheid weiss?
Vielen Dank im Voraus! #h


----------



## Olley (9. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzsee*

Hallo Piddes

Ich wohne zwar nicht direkt am Schwarzsee, habe aber schon ein paar mal dort geangelt, weil ich das Panorama dort so schön finde. Im See triffst du Hechte, Barsche und Weissfische an. Es könnte sein, dass es auch Forellen hat. Habe aber bis jetzt nie eine gefangen. Am besten mietest du ein Boot, weil doch die Uferregionen zu flach zum Fischen sind. So weit ich weiss hat der Barsch kein Schonmass. Der Hecht sollte min. 45 cm haben und ist mit Wobbler oder Spinner gut zu fangen. 

Petri Olley


----------



## bladecx2 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzsee*



Piddes schrieb:


> Hallo!
> In 3 Wochen werde ich am Schwarzsee Urlaub machen und da will ich mir es nicht nehmen lassen auch einmal dort zu angeln. Da ich relativ wenig respektive überhaupt nichts über den Fischbestand im Internet finde, wollte ich einmal hier nachfragen ob jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Schwarzsee hat und auch über den Fischbestand Bescheid weiss?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus! #h


 
also im schwarzsee bin ich ein wenig experte. es ist zwar erst meine erste angelsaison, aber über den dortigen fischbestand weiss ich vieles.

dort hat es hechte, barsche, riesen brachsmen und andere weissfische, vereinzelt forellen, und in der nacht kannst du auch aale fangen (dort wo das wasser einfliesst). und inoffiziell hat es zander drinn, und zwar richtige monster! das mit dem inoffiziell heisst, das eig. niemand davon weiss ausser die die einen gefangen haben und wir vom fischverein plaffeien schwarzsee. 
zander hat es solche bis 1 meter (und das mein ich ernst). aber die sind sehr sehr sehr träge im anbeissen. auch geziehlt auf schleien und karpfen könnte man angeln, nur macht dies niemand da die grossen brachsmen immer schneller beissen. 

ich würde dir empfehlen einen rotwurm so zu montieren das der hacken nicht mehr sichtbar ist. (am besten einer der oben noch kleine wiederhacken hat damit der wurm nicht abrutscht)
damit fängst du schöne barsche. oder du betreibst spinnfischen. auf drop shot hatte ich nie erfolg.
auf jedenfall viel erfolg und viel spass.
liebe grüsse fabian


----------

